# 12-13-07 6 Inches



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well the storm started out good. Went to go up on like a 50-60degree banked hill to get to an account. And there was 6 inches on snow on the road. I got up the hill fine with this good ol' ford superduty. And the beginning of the driveway is also a huge hill. I made one swipe backed down. Went to go up again rearend slid right into the guys mailbox broke the wooden 4x4 post it was attached to and just missed a fire hydraunt. I am still shaking. But I have two pics of the insurance co. I plow. I shoulda turned the revolvers on the roof on. But I didn't so. We have another biggie comming saturday into sunday. I will get a good one then of the lights on.

Before Storm









During


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

nice truck


----------



## W.L.S.27 (Dec 4, 2006)

Wheres the 'all smashed up' pictures? lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

W.L.S.27;455451 said:


> Wheres the 'all smashed up' pictures? lol


well the driver side hit. But it only put a huge gouge in it with a little dent. I have to fix the passenger side damage this spring because I bough it like that. And I am going to go around the whole truck and fix any little ding. And I am going to paint it. I found it on ebay bid was up high bidder didnt pay deposit within 48 hours so I bought it. 2003 ford f-250 xlt sport package ext cab leather, 6 disc cd, 8ft minute mount hd plow with only 119kmi on it at the time. I paid $8,400. Even if it needed an engine it was still a good deal. Plow was worth $3k at the time it is only a year or 2 old at the time.









Damage the day I picked it up and was at my house.


----------

